# banksia pod candle holder



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Wife asked me to make a couple tea light candle holders, saw the pods at woodcraft...









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

These pods look like the aliens are invading.

I purchased a few.

I am trying to find glass containers to insulate the tea lights from the banksia.

So far the smallest ones I found are 2in. I am trying to find closer to 1 1/2in.

These are very interesting to turn. Very brittle.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Hehe, those look pretty awesome. I may have to try those one of these days!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Those are nice looking :thumbsup:. I still have some pods I haven't used up.
Dave, not glass but how about copper?
http://www.pexsupply.com/Copper-Caps-145000


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> Those are nice looking :thumbsup:. I still have some pods I haven't used up.
> Dave, not glass but how about copper?
> http://www.pexsupply.com/Copper-Caps-145000


That's an awesome idea! I've been looking for a glass tea light thing to fit in one of my pieces for awhile with no luck. Those might work and even add a little flair to boot


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> These pods look like the aliens are invading.
> 
> I purchased a few.
> 
> ...


 
I thought all tea light candle come with some type of linning, either tin or plastic, atleast all the ones that i alsways used, i dont have any lining in the one i just made... do i need them??


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably the best price you'll find for a glass tealight holder is at Ikea, GLIMMA -- $1.99 per dozen, but not available from their website onlu in-store.

External diameter 2", internal 1.5", height 1" -- I don't think you'll find glass ones any smaller (at least, not that still take a standard sized tealight.)


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I thought all tea light candle come with some type of linning, either tin or plastic, atleast all the ones that i alsways used, i dont have any lining in the one i just made... do i need them??


My tea lights also have the little metal cups.

I am just wanting to play it safe and have a glass insert so I have a barrier between the flame and the banksia pod.

I was going to give the first ones to a friend for use on their covered porch for evening light, so may have draft/wind.

So far I have only found 2in dia little glasses at a local craft shop.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Check Craft Supplies USA for tea light and maybe even votive holders for turning projects.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Check Craft Supplies USA for tea light and maybe even votive holders for turning projects.


Thanks, I searched a lot of sites, but did not think about Craft Supplies. Duh! :blush:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...es___Tea_Light_Candleholder___tea_light?Args=


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> View attachment 48452
> 
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....



Russ, not trying to run over your thread but I did mine with the glass insert because I didn't want to take the chance of lighting up the pod or getting the tin so hot that it would stick to the pod at the bottom. Had a couple of tea lights that really flared up when it was burning down the last bit of wax and the little tin cross holding the wick at the bottom started to float to the side, flame and all. I suggest you find a glass insert before lighting it up and burning it down. Better safe than sorry.
My glass came with the tea lights through Craft Supplies and are slightly tapered out at the top to about 2 1/4" hole opening required.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Probably the best price you'll find for a glass tealight holder is at Ikea, GLIMMA -- $1.99 per dozen, but not available from their website onlu in-store.
> 
> External diameter 2", internal 1.5", height 1" -- I don't think you'll find glass ones any smaller (at least, not that still take a standard sized tealight.)


I got an IKEA 4 miles from my house, might have to stop by and check them out....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> I got an IKEA 4 miles from my house, might have to stop by and check them out....
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


Ikea is also the cheapest place I know of to buy the tealight candles -- a huge bag for a few dollars.

Mostly I go there for the coffee -- I lived in Norway for 6 years and developed a taste for the scandinavian blend, it's very hard to find a similar flavour among American brands. Shame they stopped selling Marabou chocolate though -- but my cholesterol level has probably improved :laughing:


----------

